# Keto Drink Mix



## J.A.M. (Oct 8, 2008)

Anyone using keto drink mix before or during rides? 

KetoCaNa for example.


----------



## HEWSINATOR (Oct 9, 2006)

I am not. I don't think your body can use Ketones for glycolitic activity even if exogenous? So, only makes sense if not producing enough ketones. If in ketosis, I just don't see it. Don't need exogenous source of energy for low level workouts. 

Benefits I have read are easing transition into ketosis. 

That said, I went from a winter of lifting weights at sub 100 grams carb (total, weighing and measuring food; I think people grossly underestimate their carbs) and have eased back up to 200-300 grams. Training at any level of intensity beyond minimal was just not there. 

I take Ucann Superstarch pre-ride (1-2 hrs on trainer) and cannot say I notice anything. I started taking it concurrently with bumping up carbs. So I feel better, but not sure if it is the Superstarch or general increase in carb; or settling back into a training plan.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

I bought a squirt type mixer next to the other ones, I read the ingredients and nothing stood out. It just gives a slight flavor to soda water.
I buy Zevia cola buy the pallet but I realize I drink to much of it.
I got Monk Fruit sweetener for xmas and used it in a 5g per 3/4cup yogurt and it tasted bad.
I bought the Stevia/Monk Fruit sweetener and its better.
I also bought some powdered stevia without dextrose, just stevia leaf but havent tried it out yet.

I finally broke 270 with a 268.5lbs this morning with 20hr intermittent fasting, today was 22hrs intermittent fasting and very little to eat, but added mv, vd, o3 fish oils. I also added walking as I am not riding much with the cold weather. I walked around the mall today, so 1 or 2 miles in total. To many people in the mall for a Friday at 3pm local time, so all the punk ass kids were out of school. The food court does not require the dumb virus passport anymore, what I did was just sit on the floor in the way of people walking but up against a wall, then I left my food mess there as a subtle protest.
Tomorrow suppose to be warmer so I plan to ride my bike 30 miles out of town along the canal and back, maybe go to the dispensary and giggle on the way back. The icy patches that were bumpy will be melted hopefully and I really do hope its not to busy along the pathway next to the canal. The township itself is pretty lame, its not really a lake more like a ditch with water in it but still million dollar homes on its shores.

Apple Cider Vinegar is a great drink on keto
Green Tea with a splash of 33% whipping cream milk is also great on keto
Zevia Cola has both caffeinated and non caffeinated, comes in 6 pack
Bubly flavored soda water is also great but a recent test revealed it has high acidity, check out W5 or Marketplace for that show on youtube.
Cant beat water and lemon juice
Perrier carbonated water
Ah carbonated water

I dont count carbs, I never weighed anything, just eat real food that are low carbs and the high fat made me feel full for longer.

The resistant starches still spike your insulin, I tried that once it will be good once I hit my desired weight, but I have to eat that stuff earlier at 5pm so blood sugar gets back to normal 2hrs later.
If you eat resistant starches (cold cooked potatoes) then eating it with fat and fiber helps tremendously.

On my cheat days, I would carb load and feel like crap so slowly increasing carbs with real food rather then processed foods will be the key to moving towards starchy vegetables. I doubt I will eat refined anything anymore other then the almond flour, cocoa + coconut oil brownies I make with stevia with a bit of coconut flakes. It sure is cheaper to make it yourself then buy keto treats.


----------

